# What knife brands/lines have thin blades?



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

I went through quite a lot of brands of western style chef knives and they all have the same problem, at least for me. They are all way too thick and don't fit my cutting style overall. I do not need the curved blade of a classic western knife. What I am looking for is a thin (Japanese?) knife, to cut meat and vegetables, of course no bones. 

Unfortunately, these types of knives are extremely inaccessible in my country which means online order, which means I have to be damn sure that is the knife I want, so I turn to you.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Any other preferences or requirements, to help narrow this down? There are many J-knives online so it will help to specify as much as you can. Price range, size, stainless/non-stainless, even aesthetics.


----------



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

I started with Tescoma, local brand, nothing fancy. Then Zepter, another local one (serrated steel. Sold as universal, but good for vegetables, but that is about it. Sad, considering how expensive they are). It was followed by a Wusthof classic 8" COOK'S KNIFE - 4582 (first one I had complete freedom over choosing), which I since gifted away. It lasted for quite some time, it is still in perfect shape, returns to me for sharpening every once in a while. But just like all the others, it is way too thick and the famed finger-guard just bugs me.

I am currently using a knife that is nearly twice as old as I am, of god knows what brand and origin. It went through three generations of our family. It is thin stainless steel, definitely not forged, can be razor sharp, hold the extreme edge for a day or two, then remains average for a long time before actually dulling.

However, by the time it came to me, the blade was smaller height than the handle, which makes it difficult to use for anything apart from cutting meat (It used to be sharpened on a Sander with Cabinet Stand), anything else you have to do with front half of the blade and under angle since you cannot go flat with it. Try chopping 5kg of onions like that...

Specs:

*Price:* up to 500 USD

*material:* stainless, but I wouldn't mind carbon steel, I take care of my toys.

*length:* 8" or longer

*handle:* I assume German knife grip (no idea if it is called that in English) cannot be used on a round handle?

*aesthetics:* Who doesn't like a nice Damascus pattern, but that is not important.

*preferences:* rather a lightweight than the classic German heavy-weight.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hattori FH
Misono Swedish
JCK Syogeki 'Deep Impact'
Ryusen Blazen 

Yes, I'm thinking handle grip will end up being somewhat different with the more rounded Japanese 'wa' handles.


----------



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

The *Robert Herder* looks great, but that would be one of the examples of knives I cannot get here. I live in Czech Republic and no shop I found ships to us. Ironically, to ship the Japanese ones from foody518 's post is not a problem.

Out of the offered version the JCK Syogeki 'Deep Impact' speaks the most to me, but they are all sold out now. So sad.

What do we think about SAZANAMI Damascus Series SZD-7 Gyuto 210mm?

One more question: If I vere to go with something like: *JCK *Yanagiba 300mm, is there some special trick to sharpening them, or you just go one side and then only align the edge from the other? (It would be a secondary blade, but I always wanted to try single bevel knife)


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, oddly enough JCK seems to be quite good about international shipping.

Ahh...didn't realize. Sorry to bring up a sold out item.

Sazanami looks alright. No personal experience. It's probably about average price for VG-10 'Damascus' patterned knives.

http://japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuDamascusSeries.html#Damascus Here's another one of the type.

Sharpening single beveled knives is a different technique that just halving what you do for a double beveled knife.






Unless you do delicate slicing on boneless raw fish, a yanagiba's strength is really not maximized. A western slicer or sujihiki has greater versatility, especially if you risk hitting bone or even the cutting board. Also it seems like yanagiba edge refinement wants for stones above 6000 grit JIS scale. I'd hold off on getting a yanagiba probably. You'll get free international shipping from JCK anytime if you order just a yanagiba anyways (don't want to get a super cheap one).


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ooh, bookmarking that one. That is not at all a bad price for a handmade knife. I hope he doesn't have a wait time on orders...

Do you know if the blade profile of knife used in that EU/UK passaround is his default profile? It seems like the picture he has of the 9 1/2 " knife on his website has a much fatter (wider) looking tip.

I may have to blow 400 USD on one of those knives by the year's end... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank goodness! Yes, the continuous gentle curve makes sense. The two Gesshin/JKI knives have that quality as well and I tend to like it. Thanks for putting something else on my 'knives to go get' list /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

I'll keep an eye on the conversion rates...


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@Benuser what is your approach to dealing with the full fingerguards? Very coarse sandpaper? Grinding motions with the bottom of the fingerguard perpendicular to the abrasive surface?


----------



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

Y


Benuser said:


> http://postimg.org/image/qy993gjdr/?_ga=1.186341101.597772112.1462286716
> Haven't yet to decide...


Cannot not notice the carbon is in a great shape, light patina but no rust. Is that only from quick cleaning after use or are you using rust eraser? Also, I've read in several places that the patina might change taste of cut food. Any truth to that?

*Forward pinch gripping*, that is exactly what I meant by the _German grip_. Didn't occur to me just to describe it. And yes, it is my jam. Just fits right... If the Herder shipping works out, it won. Especially since it is so "low cost." If it doesn't fit, it won't hurt as much as blowing 300+ on a single blade.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Good clarification. German grip can sometimes imply a strong grip on the handle as opposed to the blade.

On more reactive carbon steel blades I might worry about cutting pineapple. Funky smell and taste may emerge, but I'm thinking of a knife much more reactive than the Herder probably is. 

Onions may slightly discolor where the knife contacts. Patina helps mitigate taste/smell transfer, to my experience.


----------



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

Well, I was just told that kinvesandtools cannot ship to Czech Republic, when asking them about how one does actually order from here.

But on a completely different note, while hunting down other possibilities (the brands you guys provided opened magical internet doors into pages that Google regularly cannot find), I discovered *Akifusa Gyuto 9 1/2"* at *220USD* (near *300* with shipping) and I think I am in love. Looks great and by the reviews I've seen, it is thin behind the edge. Japanese style with western handle, made from *SRS-15* powdered steel.

Anyone know of any reason this could be a bad idea?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Akifusa is well regarded.   The only thing I would say is SRS-15 and other PM steels are hardened quite a bit.   This is great for edge retention as long as your technique is good.  Edge retention isn't so great when you chip your knife.   As a first japanese knife I would recommend a basic carbon or stainless steel in a more moderate hardness range.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

What sharpening equipment are you using?


----------



## ceestorm (May 1, 2016)

Chroma Type 301 P-35 1000/3500 and Taidea 600, both with a dressing stone. For every-day realignment of the blade classic steel, no idea about the maker. It is, just as the family knife, a heritage. Still works great. 

EDIT: A normal steel knife: TOJIRO 300mm gyuto VG-10 steel.


----------



## ron wood (Aug 4, 2016)

I got a 7" MAC at a yard sale (bargain) it has a chip... but that's not really a problem. it's the original 7" with a round nose and a fully hole so you can hang it on a nail.

REAL thin steel , sharpens fast and holds the edge rather well. not exotic steel but good.  The blade has some flex like a slicer.  it weighs almost nothing. There's a angle to the handle that's handy in a small knife. I have several good knives and I am frankly surprised how often I use this.

I also have a 7" Kershaw (made by Shun) it has a VG-7 core, VG-10 minus the Cobalt.. but I got it WAY cheap. It can get VERY sharp.  I got my MAC after I retired as a Pro cook, but the Kershaw was REAL nice when I wanted a light,sharp,quick knife.   I'd loan it to another cook.. and....they'd get a happy face. Never used any knife that sharp.  It does NOT flex like the even slimmer MAC.  I got into making Sushi rolls and the MAC is the Go-To for Slicing.

To get PERFORMANCE from ANY knife.. you need to know how to SHARPEN.  A very THIN blade..... is a plus in terms of very sharp and easy to sharpen.  The Mac may not be ELITE steel but it is so THIN it will sharp up very well.


----------

